# Microcontroladores HC908



## jdhios (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola a todos en este Foro:
y en especial a los creadores del mismo. Me presento mi nombre es Jorge y desde hace mas de 30 años estoy dedicado a la programación de microprocesadores y microcontroladores de Motorola. En estos últimos años con mas dedicación a la familia HC908 de Freescale. Hago tanto diseño, desarrollo como enseñanza. Por casualidad navegando encontre el foro y veo que no hay demacidos post referentes a Motorola, pero si hay interesados con mucho gusto aportaré ideas, circuitos y/o manuales. Hice un sitio hace unos 6 años aproximadamente que lo vengo actualizando con regularidad, en el cual voy agregando manuales y todo dato que pueda ser importante para los que estan en el tema. Espero no contravenir las reglas del foro. El sitio es www.bairesrobotics.com.ar y me gustaría que los que tengan interés en lo micros de Motorola se contacten por el foro asi contribuimos a los conocimientos en general tambien en otros paises.

Espero participar aportando soluciones a los interesados en este foro.

Los saluda atentamente  
Jorge Miguel Dhios


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 12, 2007)

Es muy motivante saber que día a día tenemos nuevos miembros dispuestos compartir sus conocimientos. 

Jorge, recibe un caluroso mensaje de bienvenida de parte de toda la Comunidad!!!

Y claro, por aquí a la orden!!

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 13, 2007)

Muy interesante la propuesta de   jdhios,   me agrada mucho, en mi caso Programo en PIC y Atmel, Algo de Motorola, pero de motorola no encontre mucha información, asi que aprobechare cualquier conocimiento sobre otros micros....


----------



## ARM8952 (Oct 12, 2007)

Saludos Ing. Jorge Miguel Dhios
Le escribo porque deseo me asesore en cuanto a la elección
de un microcontrolador de feescale de ultima generacion  para empezar a estudiarlo.
Las caracteristicas que busco son:
-Microcontrolador de proposito general para automatizar maquinaria.
-Un numero importante de puertos.
-Memoria flash interna para poder hacer la programacion por etapas
e ir depurando el programa.
-Dicha memoria interna me permita protejer el programa de copias. 
-Necesito poder fabricar con facilidad la tarjeta programadora sin 
necesidad de comprar equipos costosos.
-Que tenga un buen soporte de software disponible en la red para programarlo
en ensamblador o en C (de preferencia que sea gratuito).
Entiendo que el hc11 ya está por descontinuarse y hasta donde sé solo tiene 
memoria OTP interna por ello no me he animado a empezar a aprender un chip
que tendría que trabajar con memoria externa desperdiciando puertos valiosos
y que pronto saldrá del mercado. Aparte su memoria EEPROM es pequeña en 
algunas matriculas y en otras ya no se consiguen en México.

Agradeceria mucho su asesoria ya que no estoy familiarizado con freescale y 
no quiero dar pasos en falso.
Gracias. José Anuar Rodriguez


----------



## jdhios (Oct 19, 2007)

Estimado José:
De todos los que he usado hasta el momento me quedo con el 908AP64 el cual tiene una buena cantidad de entrada salidas, timers, ad, puedes utilizar AP8, AP16, AP32 o AP64 este ultimo tiene 60K de memoria Flash. Luego puedes pasarte dentro de los 08 a los que son HCS que es la linea de bajo consumo. Estos tienen el mismo set de instrucciones y como compilador te recomiendo el Codewarrior que lo bajas del sitio de Freescale.

Saludos
Jorge


----------



## ARM8952 (Oct 19, 2007)

Saludos Ing. Jorge Miguel Dhios 
Le agradezco mucho su opiniòn. Voy a empezar a conseguir lo necesario y espero no me atore en algo, de lo contrario lo estarè molestando nuevamente.
Gracias 
Josè Anuar


----------



## ARM8952 (Oct 20, 2007)

Saludos Ing. Jorge Miguel Dhios 
Ya me atoré como le dije:
¿Cual es el encapsulado que utiliza Ud. con el 908AP? ya que segun lo que encontré en las especificaciones es QFP de 44 pines el cual no utiliza base y requiere ser soldado. Tambien aparece con encapsulado SDIP que tambien tiene dimensiones minusculas que no creo que tenga base aparte de que SDIP no hay en México. 
Esto para poder hacer la tarjeta donde se va a programar y hacer las respectivas practicas y desarrollos. Me complica soldar el componente a una tarjeta sobre todo con pines tan pequeños ¿como le hago?
Gracias
José Anuar


----------



## Ing Manuel (Oct 22, 2007)

Me encuentro muy emocionado de encontrar esta pequeña comunidad referente a los microcontroladores de motorola (freescale).

En este momento quisiera contar con la ayuda de ud ingeniero para un inconveniente que no he podido solucionas desde hace bastante tiempo que he ido manejando los esta familia de microcontroladores.

Sucede que deseo usar una parte de la flash durante la ejecución del programa, es decir deseo almacenar datos obtenidos durante la operación normal del microcontrolador  y que estos datos no se me pierdan  después de haber apagado el micro, (dejar sin alimentacion).

he tratado de buscar información referente a esto pero he encontrado muy poco, bastante de teoría  pero no me es suficiente para llevarlo a la practica,  me agradaría un concejo suyo para saber como llego a dominar esta parta tan importante y servicial de estos microcontroladores.

De antemano agradezco y espero cuenten conmigo  en otras ocasiones.


----------



## ARM8952 (Oct 24, 2007)

Saludos.
A ver si estamos de acuerdo.
La memoria flash es una rom no volatil reprogramable y borrable. Una vez programada no se borra al quitar la alimentacion. Aqui guardas el prog principal.
Es en la memoria Ram donde guardas la variables que se borran al quitar la alimentacion.
Probablemente ahi esté tu problema en que tienes que saber donde grabar la información.
Para preservar los datos en una Ram de un microcontrolador primero se tiene que hacer un pequeño circuito el cual te permita conmutar la fuente principal con una pila de Ni-Ca en el pin de Vcc del micro y luego llevar a modo "sleep" o "power down" por programa al microcontrolador para que detenga su oscilacion y  demas etapas para que consuma mucho menos corriente y pueda la pila preservar la Ram una vez que quitas la corriente.


----------



## ingmachin (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola buenos dias!

Mi nombre es Alberto Sánchez y estoy realizando mi proyecto de tesis con un microcontrolador de freescale el mc9s08dz60 el problema es que yo utilizaba antes hc12 el cual programaba con lenguaje ensamblador y ahora quisiera utlizar lenguaje c o c++ pero no se si podrian recomendarme algun libro o sitio donde pudiera encontrar información sobre aplicaciones para sistemas embebidos o tutoriales.  Les agradeceria mucho su ayuda. 

Saludos y felices fiestas.
alberto


----------



## scientist (Ene 9, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como conseguir el listado de mnemonicos de los micros motorola hcs12, gracias pr su atensión


----------



## diegocarrizo58 (Ene 21, 2008)

tengo una duda: estoy programando un QT1A de motorola o freescale, el putnto es que lo estoy alimentando adecuadamente y el micro se caliente mucho y en muy poco tiempo, eso quiere decir que se ha quemado?


----------



## damianj84 (Ene 22, 2008)

diegocarrizo58 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda: estoy programando un QT1A de motorola o freescale, el putnto es que lo estoy alimentando adecuadamente y el micro se caliente mucho y en muy poco tiempo, eso quiere decir que se ha quemado?



En mi opinión no es común que un micro caliente, a lo sumo... en alguna aplicación... un poquito tibio quizá.
No sé si tu micro se ha quemado, pero revisa bien la placa antes de comprar otro y reemplazarlo directamente.
Fijate que la alimentación no supere los 6V, y ten en cuenta que, dependiendo del pin, puedes sacar hasta +-25mA en PTA0 a PTA5, y sólo hasta +-15mA en los demás, excluídos los pines de alimentación.
En definitiva, chequea bien todo!


----------



## diegocarrizo58 (Ene 22, 2008)

en el caso que saque mas de 25mA de los pines, esto afectaria a todo el micro?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 22, 2008)

amigo
hay algo definitivamente mal en tu circuito, revisalo bien !
un micro nunca se calienta , de hecho es muy pero muy raro sentirlo siquiera tibio.

suerte.


----------



## bluetoothman (Ene 23, 2008)

Para no sobrecargar tu micro, deberias colocar transistores  (puede ser 2n2222, 3904 o similar) a la salida, con los pequeñitos es mas que suficiente.
Así conectando la salida del uC a la base, el emisor a tierra y la carga entre el colector y Vcc, puedes darle toda la responsabilidad de corriente al transistor, y además puedes manejar dispositivos de 12v u otro valor independiente a la fuente de polarización del micro.


----------



## Pablittem (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola a todos me llamo Pablo y soy estudiante de Ing Electronica me decidi a aprender a programar estos micros (HC908) que la verdad son fantasticos, muy robustos, con muchisimas prestaciones.
me costrui un programador y con el mismo y de a poco fui haciendo funcionar aplicaciones pequeñas ( solo manejo de puertos ) y en ASM.
Me interesa la idea de encontrar un lugar donde compartir información y poner al alcance de todos  para fomentar el uso de estos micros, por q la verdad son muy buenos y la información de los mismos es muy precaria.
un saludo a todos


----------



## bluetoothman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola Pablittem, has manejado memorias SD con el micro, o tienes un ejemplo de recepcion de datos por el modulo SPI del micro?


----------



## Pablittem (Feb 14, 2008)

Holas bluetoothman como estas perodon por la tardanza es que estaba fuera, la verdad que como dije, recien cominezo a programar y todavia no manejo muy bien estos micros,
lo que podes hacer es buscar las rutinas para los pic que vi en muchos lados,  fijarte el algoritmo que usa y despues aplicarlo en los HC908
espero q puedas realizarlo
Un saludo grande!


----------



## joser (Feb 20, 2008)

hola amigos, estoy buscando un programador para el motorola 68hc908gp32, agradeceria mucho si me lo podrian enviar o seria aun mejor publicar en el foro para poderlo compartir con la comunidad , y por ultimo si alguien pudiera ayudarme  a programar con el codewarrior(tutorial) version 6.1, (jrojasnet@hotmail.com)


----------



## Meta (Feb 20, 2008)

Saint_ dijo:
			
		

> Muy interesante la propuesta de   jdhios,   me agrada mucho, en mi caso Programo en PIC y Atmel, Algo de Motorola, pero de motorola no encontre mucha información, asi que aprobechare cualquier conocimiento sobre otros micros....




Por veo a alguien que programa para las dos.

Dicen que el PIC16F84A y el AVR AT90S1200 los dos de 1kb son la equivalencia.

Mi pregunta es, *¿qué lenguaje en ASM es más fácil de programar entre los dos microcontroladores?*


----------



## afardilao (May 20, 2008)

Hola muchachos
Alguien me puede colaborar citando algunas referencias donde pueda encontrar información acerca del manejo de memorias SD con micros Motorola. Les agradeceria. Muchas gracias


----------



## h22 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ing Manuel dijo:
			
		

> Me encuentro muy emocionado de encontrar esta pequeña comunidad referente a los microcontroladores de motorola (freescale).
> 
> En este momento quisiera contar con la ayuda de ud ingeniero para un inconveniente que no he podido solucionas desde hace bastante tiempo que he ido manejando los esta familia de microcontroladores.
> 
> ...





MANUEL AQUI ESTA LO QUE BUSCAS.
A MUCHOS OTROS TAMBIEN LES PUEDE SERVIR ESTO

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/I...ores de 8 bits/Freescale/Notas de Aplicacion/

Saludos    
  Hernán


----------



## gerardo gasca (Sep 9, 2008)

Exelente aporte inge, yo soy nuevo con este tipo de microcontroladores y mi problema es que no he podido programar ninguno, tengo un programador llamado nitro bunker, y me ha costado mucho tiempo el entender como se programan estos, he programado con pics, avr, cops, hc11, todos con exito, le agradecerìa pudiera ayudarme a comprender mejor estos que aunque de motorola como el hc11, no he podido, pensè que serìa mas cencillo que los anteriores microcontroladores antes mencionados, de antemano muchas gracias. gerardo


----------



## trecetp (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola. Realmente no conozco el programador que mencionas, pero para programar cualquier micro de la familia HC08 solo tienes que mirar dentro del datasheet del micro y hay muestran como hacer el circuito para programarlo (lo puedes hacer en una protoboard). 
En cuanto al software puedes utilizar el WinIDE de pemicro o el codewarrior de freescale (en este ultimo puedes programar en asm y en C)


----------



## gerardo gasca (Sep 11, 2008)

Gracias, lo eintentarè nuevamente, ha y el programador es la placa evaluadora eval08qty de la familia nitron h908q,  no entiendo el modo usario ni el modo monitor, hay alguna informaciónrmaciòn en español que pudiera ayudarme a comprender esto?


----------



## trecetp (Sep 12, 2008)

Bueno el modo monitor, es el modo en donde el micro puede ser programado y tambien funciona para hacer el debug, y el modo usuario es el normal. Te dejo el link en donde hay un curso para la familia de micros de motorola.

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/Ingenieria/Microcontroladores/Curso HC908/


----------



## tanke (Sep 14, 2008)

Buenas! Sinceramente, despues de una larga busqueda, pense que nunca encontraria un foro referido a los micros de Motorola, actualmente Freescale.-
Hace un tiempo empece a programarlos, despues de haberme quedado chico el PIC16F84 que fue con el que empece en materia de micros.-
En estos momentos me estoy dedicando a los variantes QY4 y QB8 de la familia HC908 de Freescale (Los chiquitos poderosos!) pero ya compre un AP32 que propone ser un verdadero fierro.-

Lo que yo recomiendo para los que recien empiezan es el HC908QY4, yo empece con ese y sin muchos inconvenientes se pueden realizar aplicaciones realmente muy utiles y con excelente estabilidad. 

Aca les dejo:
- Una Descripcion a fondo de la CPU de los micros de la familia 908 (En Español).-
- Set de instrucciones del CPU de los 908 cada instruccion tiene su descripcion, modos de direccionamientos, ejemplos de aplicacion, etc. (A este se los mando por mail porque es muy pesado para adjuntarlo. Esta en Español).-
- Una vista por arriba de las particularidades del QY4 ("Brochures - 68HC908QY4", en Ingles).-
- El link al datasheet completo del 68HC908QY4:

http://www.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/data_sheet/MC68HC908QY4.pdf

Esta información se puede encontrar en internet pero esta complicado.-

Espero que les saquen el jugo.-

Hasta la proxima!


----------



## diegus83 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola a tod@s.
Soy nuevo en este foro y me ha parecido muy interesante.
Leyendo el post de ING MANUEL de como guardar datos en la flash del uC con datos obtenidos durante la ejecución normal del mismo; lo unico que se es que hay que crear una subrutina que copie parte del código principal en la ram y se ejecute desde allí. Esta sub debe manejar los diferentes ciclos de tiempo para reprogramar la flash. Hay que tener cuidado con el direccionamiento de los datos que se desean guardar porque un error de esos puede sobre escribir el programa principal y se jodio todo.
En conclusion eso es lo poco que se; y la vardad estoy necesitando urgentemente esa subrutina. Si alguien ya la tiene y nos puede brindar esa información, muchas gracias. Igual estare dandole duro a la programación y si llego a un resultado bueno lo compartire con la comunidad.
SALU2...


----------



## elchido (Sep 25, 2008)

Saludos, yo soy el Ing Chido. Solo pasaba por acá para decirles que yo si tengo programas completitos, que si funcionan y que son de gran ayuda. Yo trabajo con el HCs12 utilizando el codewarrior y el processor expert que realiza las mismas funciones para todos los micros de motorola. Me he dado cuenta que casi nadie pone algo interesante referente a cualquiera de los microcontroladores que aquí se mencionan. Este es mi primer mensaje, así que solo incluiré texto que no le sirve a nadie. Hasta luego y pronto recibirán noticias de su servilleta. 

Atte.

Ing Chido


----------



## porrale (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola alguno tiene ejemplos de utilizacion de PWM para micros HC908 yo en particular estroy usando el HC908qb8. 
Saludos
Las ayudas y tutoriales ya las vi pero no pude hacerlo arrancar, en realidad arranca pero no puedo controlar el ancho del pulso en algo le estoy pifiando.
Saludos


----------



## Quique (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola!
Hace poco empecé a conocer los micros de Motorola, y ahora necesito programar un HC908QB4, pero no encuentro el WinIDE para éste. Alguien sabe dónde bajarlo? En la página de PEMicro no encontré donde bajarlo...
Se pude conseguir una versión vieja del CodeWarrior (la 2 o 3)?
Gracias, mil...


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 26, 2008)

El codewarrior es gratis se baja de la misma pagina de freescale 6.1 es gratis creo por 30 dias, bueno yo me consigui la licencia por un foro. Pero me desanime de usarlo por que en mi pais casi no hay micros motorola y lo que abian estan muy caros mejor me decidi por atmel que esta mas baratos.


----------



## ing_sergioandres (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, reciban un cordial saludo. no tenia conocimiento de este foro pero esta muy ienteresante. llevo poco tiempo trabajando con Microcontroladores Freescale y la verdad me gusta su funcionamiento.

jdhios quisiera por favor si es tan amable me brindara información  sobre etapas de entrada y salida de los Micros, (o uno en especial) es que estoy realizando un trabajo sobre este tema. muchas gracias si me puede colaborar o cualquiera de los que estan en el foro.

gracias por su atensión. espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Alfredpm (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, me interesa programar en los microcontroladores qy4 de motorola, pero quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun diagrama de alguna tarjeta programadora para este micro q pueda construir para 
programar el micro desde mi laptop.....


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 10, 2009)

uhm... no he visto programadores libres para este tipo de micros en la red, pero supongo que debe haber por alli algo disponible... 

Esta nota de aplicacion te puede servir.. discute distintas opciones usando interfaces RS232 conectadas directamente a los pines de programacion del micro

http://www.freescale.com/files/micr...ALE&WT_FILE_FORMAT=pdf&WT_ASSET=Documentation

Lo que si he echo es usar la interface de programacion de un kit de desarrollo para programar otro micro, por ejemplo si tienes una tarjeta de demostracion del GP32, entonces solo necesitas quitar el micro del kit, colocar unos cables en los pines de programacion, mandar esos cables a las posiciones adecuadas en una base externa para otro micro, y cambiar el micro en la ventana de programacion


----------



## Juan044 (Mar 17, 2009)

porrale dijo:
			
		

> Hola alguno tiene ejemplos de utilizacion de PWM para micros HC908 yo en particular estroy usando el HC908qb8.
> Saludos
> Las ayudas y tutoriales ya las vi pero no pude hacerlo arrancar, en realidad arranca pero no puedo controlar el ancho del pulso en algo le estoy pifiando.
> Saludos



Hola, estoy desarrollando un poryecto y me gustaría saber si alguien tiene ejemplos o programas que utilicen el PWM, ya que estoy tratando de variar la intensidad de un led de esta manera y algo me esta fallando ya que no obtengo los resultados deseados. Creo que esta de más decir que este debe ser el unico foro donde se habla de los micros de motorola en la web, o por lo menos no encontre otro. gracias por su tiempo. espro que alguien me pueda ayudar. Saludos. Juan


----------



## rotamel25 (Abr 26, 2009)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto y tengo un problema cuando quiero grabar un micro de freescale, el jm60 de la familia mc9s08. el problema es que cuando quiero grabarlo a traves del booth loader me salta un cartel con error.
si alguien me puede ayur se lo voy agradecer


----------



## tecnicmi (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola a todos me llamo miguel soy tecnico electronico y, antes q nada les comento q hace poco empece a programar o a (intentarlo al menos) , la familia de motorola 68h908,me parece barbaro q se haga un foro donde podamos discutir ,y comentar experiencias ,ya q yo al menos e tenido algunos problemas en encontrar información.No se si se podra pero dejo mi mail tecnicmihotmail.com para los q quieran charlar o sacarnos dudas  .Desde ya saludos ,y muchas gracias


----------



## miliox0 (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola, estoy comenzando a programar los micro HC908 de motorola  y queria saber si me podian ayudar a programarlos en codwarrior.


----------



## andych (Jun 11, 2009)

hola: tengo un problemita con un programador que hice para micro hc908jk. Copie el circuito que viene en las hojas de datos de los micros. Verifiqué varias veces de no tener errores en el mismo, pero aún no logro hacerlo comunicar con el programa PROG08SZ. La unica diferencia que le encuentro es que el cristal es de 9.816Mhz contra los 9.8304 que especifica. Esto puede ser el problema?
Por otro lado supuse que el programador es clase III (segun las opciones del programa¿es ese o es otra clase?
Adjunto la imagen del circuito


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 14, 2009)

puede ser el cable serial. Chequea tambien si el cristal esta oscilando, si existe comunicacion entre PTB0 y el max232 (pasando por el buffer), si el micro no esta continuamente reseteado, la parte de continua (alimentaciones de ics, etc)

El programador es clase 3 (direct serial to target....)
Fijate tambien el tema de los baudios del puerto serie (9600 para lo comunicacion con esta placa)


Por si les interesa, aca les dejo el diseño de una programadora para HC908jl y jk, tambien un manual para la configuracion del software (win IDE) y los modos de porgramacion.


----------



## andych (Jun 16, 2009)

te agradezco mucho la respuesta. Por suerte pude encontrar el error: una particula muy chiquita de estaño que estaba haciendo un cortocircuito en PTB0. Me sirven los archivos que subiste, gracias.


----------



## alcon8212 (Jul 27, 2009)

hola, alguien tiene una libreria para manejar lcd con el code warrior, hace un tiempo que la estoy buscando y nada, soy nuevo con los motorola.
agradezco la colaboracion


----------



## ezequielpantaleon (Nov 12, 2009)

hola jorge como estan chicos? mi nombre es ezequiel y soy estudiante de ing electronica estoy programando motorola trabajo con el qy4 ,lo q quiero hacer es variar la velocidad de giro de un motor paso apaso bipolar,realzisandolo con pulsadores atraves del modulo kbi del micro ..pero lo q todavia nose me ocurre es como producir la variacion de tiempoes entre una secuencia de pulsos y otros para variar la posicion del motor,mi intencion es hacerlo con el modul timer pero como les digo todavia no se me ocurre nada ....

si me podrian ayudar les agradeceria...
                                                 saludos ezequiel


----------



## Alekvasb (Nov 13, 2009)

*ezequielpantaleon*  Se me ocurre que se podría forzar el tiempo de encendido y apagado de las salidas con retardos...

modificando eso, se cambiaría la velocidad de movimiento del motor paso a paso..


Alguién tiene un ejemplo así sea sencillo de programación en C para motorola GP32?
cómo arrancar un módulo o si toca llamarlos directamente por el registro?

Yo Podría subir programas pero en assembler...


----------



## ezequielpantaleon (Nov 14, 2009)

si a mi tambien se me ocurrio eso, los retardos q realizo son anidados produciendo como tiempo maximo 0.142seg........
pero la verdad no se si es tiempo suficiente como pra q  note el cambio de velocidades del motor....sera??? yo quiero que gire despacio para un lado y para el otro y despues yr aumentando la velocidad gradualmente mediante los pulsadores......
yo utlizo el assembler para la programacion....


gracias.....les cuento q tengo q desarrollar un proyecto para una materia de la facu en el cual tengo q implementar microcontroladores,motorola,sinceramente no se me ocurre nada ,y si lo hago me parece muy simple,..
me gustaria q me ayuden con alguna idea ...la mia es q este relacionada con otra carrera por ejemplo medicina,mecanica etc  para q tenga uso practico.....si alguno sabe de algo interesante desde ya muchas gracias,,,,,,,

                                                                     ezequielpantaleon


----------



## JD9 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola todos, soy nuevo en el foro, llevo algún tiempo trabajando con microcontroladores de la familia flexis de freescale (antes Motorola), para mi proyecto final de la universidad. Necesito guardar datos en la memoria no volatil del micro como si fuera una eeprom. Leí los post de algunos de ustedes donde hay links con inforamción de este tema, pero es para otra familia y al verdad no se si se puede aplicar a la que estoy utilizando, se puede?. alguien sabe si esto se puede lograr programando desde C?? la verdad no tengo nada de experiencia programando en asm, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Alekvasb (Nov 14, 2009)

*ezequielpantaleon*    Ya con el retardo que tiene de 0.142seg se puede sacar, metiéndolo dentro de un for y así puede sacar retardos mayores en múltiplos de 142ms ...

sería algo como

for (i=0;i++; i<n)
{su función o código de retardo.. // de esa forma se repetiría el retardo n-1 veces...}

me imagino que con tiempos de 500ms se puede apreciar la velocidad correctamente.

Para el proyecto...se puede hacer algo sencillo pero bonito..
le parece un sensor de colores RGB que  transmita vía RS232 al Pc el color de una pelota?

/*/Si es en assembler toca con los comandos Branch if equal ó branch if no equal, no me acuerdo el comando como tal./*/
Code Warrior???

Se puede por Hyperterminal, aunque sería más bonito en Visual..

El sensor de colores se hace con el ADC, leds de chorro y una fotocelda... se toman los datos de voltaje de la fotocelda que se generan cuando se le acerca un objeto de diferente color y se almacenan en memoria para luego compararlos ..
cuando el programa esté corriendo se compara y sabesmos qué color hay...
eso es bien sencillo... ¿Le parece?


----------



## Carlangas123 (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola que tal, estoy cursando una materia en mi carrea de micro y justamente estamos aprendiendo este tipo de micro motorola y necesitaria una guia, o algun tutorial rapido para aprender a usar basicamente el timer y programar el clock a tal frecuencia. Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## Rudelaris (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola Jdhios o la persona que me quiera colaborar 

Veo que tienes experiencia con freescale, así que voy a aprovechar  para aclarar unas dudillas que me rondan… He trabajado con el JK3 y Gp32 de Motorola pero estos micros no poseen, digámoslo así, un puerto para comunicación I2C o RS232 como lo traen algunos PIC… Me gustaría saber que micro  puedo usar para hacer esta comunicación… Por otro lado tengo otra barrera… solo se programar en assembler… y pues aquí viene la otra duda… ¿Todos los micros de Motorola se programan con las mismas instrucciones que vienen en el datasheet del jk3 o gp32 o cambian en algo? .... Me gustaría aprender a programar en C… que libro me puedes recomendar para empezar 

Bueno de antemano muchas gracias por su atención y colaboración…


----------



## Alekvasb (Dic 15, 2009)

El Gp32 si tiene modulo para comunicación Serial, los registros asociados son los SCI...

Lo primero es conseguirse la hoja técnica del micro, directamente de Freescale
http://www.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/data_sheet/MC68HC908GP32.pdf

El capitulo referente a comunicación serial es el 13
Chapter 13 Serial Communications Interface Module (*SCI* 



En cuanto al set de instrucciones, pues bajarse el manual del Cpu08
http://www.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/ref_manual/CPU08RM.pdf

allí aparecen las instrucciones soportadas por estos micros...


----------



## Rudelaris (Dic 15, 2009)

Alekvasb dijo:


> El Gp32 si tiene modulo para comunicación Serial, los registros asociados son los SCI...
> 
> Lo primero es conseguirse la hoja técnica del micro, directamente de Freescale
> http://www.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/data_sheet/MC68HC908GP32.pdf
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta ha sido de gran ayuda... ahora me pondre a ver como es que se configura esto... espero lograrlo...


----------



## Alekvasb (Dic 18, 2009)

Tengo unos programas que se que funcionan, pero no me acuwerdo muy bien..
tendrías que revisarlos...



El de Rx (únicamente prende un led si recibe algo por el modulo SCI)

;**************************************************************
;* This stationery is meant to serve as the framework for a   *
;* user application. For a more comprehensive program that    *
;* demonstrates the more advanced functionality of this       *
;* processor, please see the demonstration applications       *
;* located in the examples subdirectory of the                *
;* Metrowerks Codewarrior for the HC08 Program directory      *
;**************************************************************

; export symbols
            XDEF Entry, main, RECIBIR


            Include 'gp32_registers.inc'

; variable/data section
MY_ZEROPAGE: SECTION  SHORT
; Insert here your data definition. For demonstration, temp_byte is used.
temp_byte ds.b 1

; code section
MyCode:     SECTION
main:
Entry:        RSP
            BSR        CONFIG_UC
ESPERA:     WAIT    
            JMP        ESPERA



RECIBIR:    BRCLR    5,SCS1,RECIBIR
            LDA        SCS1
            LDA        SCDR
            BSET    0,PORTB                ;LED DE CONTROL TRANSMISOR
            STA        PORTA
            RTI




/*//**/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*
El de Tx


;**************************************************************
;* This stationery is meant to serve as the framework for a   *
;* user application. For a more comprehensive program that    *
;* demonstrates the more advanced functionality of this       *
;* processor, please see the demonstration applications       *
;* located in the examples subdirectory of the                *
;* Metrowerks Codewarrior for the HC08 Program directory      *
;**************************************************************

; export symbols
            XDEF Entry, main


            Include 'gp32_registers.inc'

; variable/data section
MY_ZEROPAGE: SECTION  SHORT
; Insert here your data definition. For demonstration, temp_byte is used.
temp_byte ds.b 1

; code section
MyCode:     SECTION
main:
Entry:        RSP
            BSR        CONFIG_UC
            JMP        TRANSMITIR

TRANSMITIR:    BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANSMITIR
            LDA        SCS1
            BSET    0,PORTB                ;LED DE CONTROL TRANSMISOR
            MOV         #0FFH,SCDR
TRANS1        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS1
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #7FH,SCDR
TRANS2        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS2
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #40H,SCDR
TRANS3        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS3
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #20H,SCDR
TRANS4        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS4
            MOV         #10H,SCDR
TRANS5        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS5
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #08H,SCDR
TRANS6        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS6
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #04H,SCDR
TRANS7        BRCLR    7,SCS1,TRANS7
            LDA        SCS1
            MOV         #02H,SCDR
            JMP        TRANSMITIR    




CONFIG_UC:    CLRA
            CLRH
            CLRX
            MOV        #00H,CONFIG2    ;XTAL COMO FUENTE PARA EL SCI
            MOV        #09H,CONFIG1     ;NO COP, 5V
            MOV        #0FFH,DDRB        ;PUERTO B COMO SALIDA
            CLR        PORTB            ;LIMPIA PUERTO B
            BSET    6,SCC1            ;HABILITA EL SCI
            BSET    3,SCC2            ;HABILITA EL TRANSMISOR
            MOV        #34H,SCBR        ;300 BAUDIOS XTAL 4M
            RTS    


            BRA Entry         ; endless loop



Esto transmite algo, pero no se que palabra es...


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 14, 2010)

cordial saludo a todos los participantes, tengo un programador clase I por rs 232 y quiero que se pueda usar por usb intente con un conversor pero no fuenciono. vi en un foro externo que con un jb se puede realizar el quemador. pero no lo entendi si alguien tiene alguna idea agradezco su respuesta. ing Jorge Miguel Dhios  el quemador que vi se encuentra en su pagina pero no entendi. agradezco su respuesta respecto al tema.


----------



## tanke (Ene 19, 2010)

alcon8212 dijo:


> hola, alguien tiene una libreria para manejar lcd con el code warrior, hace un tiempo que la estoy buscando y nada, soy nuevo con los motorola.
> agradezco la colaboracion



Hola alcon8212, aca te dejo una libreria para LCD's que encontre en internet hace rato, espero que te sirva.

Aprobecho para comentarles que estoy armando un blog con mis apuntes de los HC908, si bien no es la gran cosa, creo que para los que recien se inician puede ser de utilidad. La idea es difundir los micros freescale ya que no hay mucha info y personalmente me han sorprendido en cuanto a la cantidad de prestaciones en tan pocos pines. No pongo la direccion porque no se si falto a las reglas del foro, pero por MP si quieren se las paso.-

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## damianf (Ene 19, 2010)

jorge gracias ! necesito un pdf que explique detalladamente cómo programar en ASSEMBLER micros motorola 68HC908qy4 o jl3 , me cuesta entenderlo , todas las instrucciones y demas , rutinas temporizadores , interrupcioes , muchas gracias


----------



## tanke (Ene 19, 2010)

damianf dijo:


> jorge gracias ! necesito un pdf que explique detalladamente cómo programar en ASSEMBLER micros motorola 68HC908qy4 o jl3 , me cuesta entenderlo , todas las instrucciones y demas , rutinas temporizadores , interrupcioes , muchas gracias



Hola Damian! 
Tengo estos dos archivos que me han salvado las papas cuando estaba con ASM, uno es una guia, y el otro es el set de instrucciones en español detallado. Espero que te sirva.-

Saludos!


----------



## damianf (Ene 19, 2010)

muchas gracias tanke , cualquier cosa te molesto de nuevo !


----------



## Odio el BGA (Feb 12, 2010)

Jorgito!!! como anda, que bueno encontrarlo por el ciber espacio. ja! bueno saludos hace tiempo que no nos vemos, nos tendríamos que tomar un café. Aún que pasé por muchas marcas de micros, siempre recordaré el viejo y querido GP32 de Motorola, un fierro!!!

Saludos jorge.

Gerardo Giménez


----------



## Gustavito77 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en este foro...
Quisiera saber si alguien sabe sobre un Circuito quemador de los Micros HC908
Si tienen el esquematico Buenisimo!!!
Saludos y Aguante Freescale!!!


----------



## tate14 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!!! amigos les escribo por que nececito ayuda para realisar un proyecto para la facu. necesito unformaicion acerca de como manejar (escribir)una memoria sd con un micro motorola, osea los datos a almacenar provienen del micro.

desded ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## hernan1 (Abr 11, 2010)

Alguno tiene el diseño de un programador para la familia hc908?? pero USB?


----------



## damianf (Abr 11, 2010)

en el colegio pio ix hernan largou , perdile a brizzio el diseño , lo usamos este año


----------



## Ismael Hermandez (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Soy estudiante del Instituto Politecnico Nacional en la CIUDAD DE MEXICO, acabo de entrar a septimo semestre y estudiare los mucrocontroladores de motorola (68HC08/HC08QG8), NECESITO UN SET DE INSTRUCCIONES PARA ESTOS MICROCONTROLADORES, alguien que pueda pasarme un link donde los encuentre porfavor.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 29, 2010)

hola si tienes ya un programador que sea por la rs232, te uedo pasar un micro que le agregas y ya se puede comunicar por USB, tambien tengo los drivers, el problema es que no puedo subir nada aqui o no lo estoy haciendo bien.

tambien tengo un set de instruciones de estos micros y la familia hc908, pero ten en cuenta son validos todos los set de instruciones de la familia hc05, asi que con esos anda de 10, como sabran una de las diferencia copn a familia anterior es que se puede ampliar a funciones en 16 bits, pero es totalmente compatible con una hc705, por ejemplo ustedes tienen un micro hc705 y tienen su programa, si a este mismo programa lo cargan en un micro hc908 compatible pin a pin, este va a correr de manera perfecta, solo que tiene opciones para mejorar el programa o extender memoria.

con respecto a las tarjetas SD una ves estaba por hacer algo y al final lo deje por falta de tiempo, pero me parece que utilizan el puerto SPI, periferico serial interface.
y tienen un data yun clok pero me parece que tiene que ver bien el protocolo o set de la memoria SD para poder iniciarla y todo eso. 


jaja cuando aprenda a subir cosas aqui lo voy a hacer jeje saludos.


----------



## seramaco (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si puedo utilizar un cable seral -usb para programar un gp32 con este quemador(serial) que publico en la pagina 10 de  este pdf, o si existe ya un diseño que pueda programar este micro via usb. Muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## damianf (Dic 15, 2010)

Ismael Hermandez 
el set de instrucciones lo podes encontrar en las hojas de datos del microcontrolador si o si.
saludos.


----------



## jorge andrada (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola primero te digo algo, el programaor para los micros freescale no son quemadores, porque no trabaja con el principiio e los pic u otros, si no que tiene un programa interno llamado RomMonitor que se encarga de interactuar con la computadora y mediante el se realiza el grabado del programa en la flash.
por otra parte si tienes un programador frescale 08 serial, tranquilamente le puedes poner un conversor USB to serial , y sino te compras un usb to uart, com es el ft2232bl o el pc2102, 
entoneces conectas el tx y el rx de tu programador y listo a utilizarlo, teniendo en cuenta acondicionar el circuito para que funcione ese integrado.

no te olvides a los microcontroladores freescale de motorola no se los quema. 
sino que se graban mediante un programa interno que tienen, este programa les permita tambien al micro almacenar datos en la memoria flash mientras funciona en una aplicacion comun aciendolos asi datos no volatiles.   tambein indentifica la llave de seguridad.  saludos


----------



## curioso207 (Ene 4, 2011)

hola aqui encontraran la informacion que necesitan de los micros freescale

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=HC08JK-JL&fsrch=1&sr=8


saludos


----------



## nabato (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola gente 
Quisiera saber si alguien conoce las instrucciones para usar un teclado matricial con kbi en asm de HC908.. osea para leer la tecla que presionas.
Si tienen algun ejemplo Buenisimo!!!
Saludos


----------



## tanke (Feb 10, 2011)

Lo mas sencillo que podes hacer es una secuencia que barra las columnas con 0's (Para la columna uno seria: 0111, para la dos 1011, etc). Activando las resistencias de pull up internas o poniendo externas, interrogas cada pin de las filas con la instruccion BRCLR (Brench if Clear) y saltas a otra posicion donde asignes el valor a cada tecla.
Tiene que ser necesariamente en ASM???


----------



## nabato (Feb 10, 2011)

si uso  asm .. lo que no entiendo es como usar el kbi  en la programacion .. que por lo que tengo entendido es mas facil programar un teclado matricial  usando kbi


----------



## curioso207 (Feb 10, 2011)

lo puedes hacer mediante la interrupcion kbi pero debes tomar en cuenta que mientras este un pin interrumpiendo al micro si oprimes otra a la vez el micro no se interrumpira
por otro lado al hacer la interrupcion solo necesitas checar la combinacion que se genera en el puerto de entrada y de ahi decodifica que tecla fue oprimida
saludos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola!
Les quería comentar un problema de un amigo...
El tiene este producto:
http://www.megamanual.com/index.html

El problema es que utilizó un cable USB-Serie, al cabo de 3 meses le dejó de funcionar. luego comenzó a comprar distintos cables usb-serie pero no le funcionaban, y uno de los mas caros ni se lo reconocía.
Yo le comenté que puede ser problemas de tensiones de los conversores USB-Serie, pero eso no explica por que antes andaba y ahora no.

producto nunca lo ví, pero supongo que se comunica directamente con el HC.
Yo supongo que es un problema de compatibilidad de tensiones entre el converor USB-Serie y el controlador.


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 12, 2011)

ese problema lo habia comentado ya el problema son los drivers de hecho puse un link donde puedes bajar el software para programar el micro no tiene que var nada con las tensiones porque se comunica por medio de cualquier convertidor serial a usb
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias por el dato!
hem... podrías repetir el link? busqué en este post y en varios de tus mensajes pero tenes  bastantes links...
Se que lo mejor es revisarlos todos... lo voy a hacer con tiempo, pero si me queres ir adelantando algo... agradecería...


La verdad que se poco de pics, programé un pequeño hace 4 años de microchip, y ahora en la universidad vamos a empesar con los HC de freescale... si bien soy ignorante en el tema, no dejo de lado el sentido común del técnico...


----------



## mauu (May 15, 2011)

Hola, yo tengo un par de jk3 que los programe en el cole pero ahora no tengo la placa ni ningun programa, que placa y soft tengo que usar?? no entiendo mucho ingles asi que la pagina de freescale no me ayuda mucho.


----------



## DanNeil (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola a todos, una pregunta por favor:
Tengo un esquema de un  programador serial para el 68HC908JL3E en el que està que el cristal de cuarzo es de 9.8304 Mhz.
¿Lo puedo cambiar?, digo a uno cercano en magnitud, ¿de frecuencia inferior? sòlo me han ofrecido de 8 y 10 Mhz a donde he ido.


----------



## tanke (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola DanNeil!
Mira, yo arme uno con un cristal de 20MHz y anda lo mas bien, lo unico que cambia es el baud rate cuando programas. Con el de 20MHz tenes que programar a 19200 baudios. 
Espero que te sea de utilidad el dato.
Saludos!


----------



## DanNeil (Jul 10, 2011)

Oye, gracias. Ya que  es para un grabador de puerto serial,  decidí no ir muy lejos y usaré una de 10Mhz, claro según dices no hay problema sólo habrá que ver el asunto de los baudios.

Otra pregunta si no es molestia, ya que hablamos de esto. Es que no tengo el software de grabación del micro.

 El CodeWarrior lo integra?, los consigo gratis en P&E micro?, es que aparece un tal CICLONE_PRO para estos modelos, pero me temo que sea con el grabador original de freescale y el mío es hecho en casa y es de puerto serial db9.

El MCU que uso es el 68HC908JL3E y el quemador es este, que básicamente tiene un max 232, un 74LS 125 y como el setup del instalador me muestra un modelo de programador de los de freescale, me hace dudar si me servirá e serial que encontré por ahí en la web ,bueno es para el mismo modelo,no?

Gracias por leer.


----------



## DanNeil (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola ya encontré lo que buscaba, creo y lo dejo por si acaso alguien más necesita saber de eso del software  gratuito de Freescale.

Entrar a pemicro.com y crear su cuenta, le envían un mensaje a su correo para activar su cuenta y ya está:


Entrar a pemicro.com y clickear el menú *support*, luego aparece una tabla que en alguna columna 
de la izquierda dice *Documentation & Downloads* ,luego en *Product familly* escogen, 
hay varios modelos de familias, por mi parte necesitaba algo de la *HC08* y luego click en la caja que dice
"*find matching products*" de abajo 

Entonces, ahí aparece lo que está disponible, el título es el nombre del producto, software y abajo los dispositivos  para los que está hecho y características. Si lo que buscas es software gratis, entonces en la columna izquierda que dice "No-Cost Software" es lo tuyo.

Si no han abierto cuenta, entonces al intentar descargar algo les pedirá que se registren, es sólo dar un correo, ponerle contraseña  y les envía un mensaje a su correo para activar su cuenta y acceder.


----------



## jhary3000 (Ago 20, 2011)

Un saludo a todos.

Desde ya hace varias semanas estoy intentando programar el Micro MC68HC908JL3 de Freescale, al cual le puse una LCD, pero tengo el siguiente problema:

Lo que sucede es que lo estoy programando en Codewarrior en lenguaje C y para la LCD estoy poniendo los datos en Vectores[] de tipo unsigned char.

Pasa que dentro de esos vectores almaceno a lo sumo unas 50 letras para la LCD y cuando lo compilo, pues me compila bien,, después lo grabo en el Micro JL3 y graba bien... Pero después cuando pongo el micro en el protoboard, comienza bien el funcionamiento; salen los anuncios y demás en la LCD y al finalizar el proceso SE RESETEA SOLO....='(

Estuve mirando acerca de las memorias de micro y una vez me salió un error en la Z_RAM que dice: "Out of allocation space in segment Z_RAM at address 01"...... Creo que la memoria del micro se llena con la info para la LCD.... Necesito que alguien me ayude con este problema,,, No sé si de pronto estoy programando mal la LCD y hay otra forma mas corta de hacerlo..... Muchas gracias..!!!


----------



## curioso207 (Sep 21, 2011)

ese mensaje quiere decir que te acabaste la memoria checa tus variables y arreglos y optimizalos para que funcione bien
saludos


----------



## nic0man (Oct 29, 2011)

alguien tiene un esquema para hacer el programador en protoboard para los nuevos microcontroladores de freescale HCS08


----------



## curioso207 (Oct 31, 2011)

aqui lo encuentras



http://forums.freescale.com/t5/OSBDM-JM60-Open-Source-BDM-for/bd-p/OSBDM08

saludos


----------



## doger (Nov 4, 2011)

hola a todos, muchachos tengo un problema  y radica en que rato no programo con mi tarjeta para freescale, y la decidí conectar por medio de un LH340 conversor de usb a serial, y ps el code warrior no me reconoció el puerto que esta crea para poder usarse y me toco programarla por medio de PORG08SZ  que si me la reconoce pero no me acuerdo como va la configuración de Target MCU security bit para un gp32 a 19200 baud y com4, con la primera opción de programador.

bueno muchachos el problema si lo solucione ya pude programar con un tarjeta por medio de LH340 pero no quiere y utilizando el PROG08 pero solo para programar jgp32p no me sirve para jk1 y jk3 no se porque seguiré investigando si alguien sabe porfaver me podría orientar para no perder esos micros


----------



## curioso207 (Nov 8, 2011)

mira cada configuracion para cada micro es diferente yo en alguna ocacion hice un programador para varios micros pero fisicamente la configuracion para poder programarlos es diferente checa las hojas de datos del fabricante en el modo de programacion ahi viene la configuracion para cada micro
y suerte


----------



## doger (Nov 11, 2011)

hola como están muchachos, ya logre conectar las 2 tarjetas pero surgio un problema y no he podido encontrar la solución , al conectar una tarjeta programadora de HC908 para jk1, por medio de un conversor HL340 serial-usb y utilizando como software de programación PROG08SZ, reconoce la tarjeta totalmente y permite borrar la memoria de los micro controladores que ponga pero al la hora de escribir algún dato en ellos se cierra todo y se pone una pantalla azul y reinicia mi laptob sin posibilidad de interrumpir dicha acción, si alguien le a pasado o sabe como solucionar el problema agradecería mucho porque ya le he quemado mucha cabeza ajjaja ..


----------



## tongag (Nov 12, 2011)

Pablittem dijo:


> Hola a todos me llamo Pablo y soy estudiante de Ing Electronica me decidi a aprender a programar estos micros (HC908) que la verdad son fantasticos, muy robustos, con muchisimas prestaciones.
> me costrui un programador y con el mismo y de a poco fui haciendo funcionar aplicaciones pequeñas ( solo manejo de puertos ) y en ASM.
> Me interesa la idea de encontrar un lugar donde compartir información y poner al alcance de todos  para fomentar el uso de estos micros, por q la verdad son muy buenos y la información de los mismos es muy precaria.
> un saludo a todos



me podrias enseñar a prender un led con un pulsador recien empiezo a programar en asm


----------



## Mushotoku (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Les quería hacer una pregunta: ¿como puedo hacer 4 veces LSR en un variable de 2 bytes? ¿Lo puedo hacer directamente? Me confunde un poco el tema de los bits de carry.

Gracias.


----------



## cupajuti (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola! Prueba así:

El código sería el siguiente:

     lsr     variableH     ;esto desplaza el byteH cayendo bit0 en carry y "mete cero" por el bit7
     ror    variableL      ;esto desplaza byteL metiendo el carry en bit7. Bit0 cae al carry, pero     ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;después será sobreescrito al repetir este par de instrucciones.

...y lo haces cuatro veces. Espero que esté claro.
La clave está en que lsl o lsr "meten ceros y tiran al carry" lo que corresponda, mientras que ror o rol "meten carry y tiran al carry", como si los bit fueran dando vueltas (en realidad, eso hacen!)


----------



## javiercj (Ene 4, 2012)

jdhios dijo:


> Hola a todos en este Foro:
> y en especial a los creadores del mismo. Me presento mi nombre es Jorge y desde hace mas de 30 años estoy dedicado a la programación de microprocesadores y microcontroladores de Motorola. En estos últimos años con mas dedicación a la familia HC908 de Freescale. Hago tanto diseño, desarrollo como enseñanza. Por casualidad navegando encontre el foro y veo que no hay demacidos post referentes a Motorola, pero si hay interesados con mucho gusto aportaré ideas, circuitos y/o manuales. Hice un sitio hace unos 6 años aproximadamente que lo vengo actualizando con regularidad, en el cual voy agregando manuales y todo dato que pueda ser importante para los que estan en el tema. Espero no contravenir las reglas del foro. El sitio es www.bairesrobotics.com.ar y me gustaría que los que tengan interés en lo micros de Motorola se contacten por el foro asi contribuimos a los conocimientos en general tambien en otros paises.
> 
> Espero participar aportando soluciones a los interesados en este foro.
> ...



hola jorge miguel dhios

he tenido noticias a traves de foroelectronica.com

Y veo que eres profe y experto en micros motorolla hc908 con cursos y te has ofrecido a dar ayuda que tiene dudas en estos micros, y por eso te escribo.

hola amigo.

Pues al contrario que USTED no tengo experiencia mucha en estos micros motorolla mc68hc908.

Y he llegado a un puntos de deseperacion ya que no consigo leer ni tampoco escribir ningun micro motorolla ni de esta familia ni de otras hc11 o hc12

Espero vuestra ayuda.

he intentado con todo tipo de programadores con el upa-usb nada, con el xprog-m tampoco

necesito que pines son los necesarios para poder leer el micro y podelo escribir

LLevo unos 9 meses con ellos y nada no hay forma uso estos micros en centralitas de airbag de automocion.

por favor ayuda gracias

Necesito saber como leer como programar la memoria del programador etcc

un saluudo espero poder tener noticias suyas





tanke dijo:


> Buenas! Sinceramente, despues de una larga busqueda, pense que nunca encontraria un foro referido a los micros de Motorola, actualmente Freescale.-
> Hace un tiempo empece a programarlos, despues de haberme quedado chico el PIC16F84 que fue con el que empece en materia de micros.-
> En estos momentos me estoy dedicando a los variantes QY4 y QB8 de la familia HC908 de Freescale (Los chiquitos poderosos!) pero ya compre un AP32 que propone ser un verdadero fierro.-
> 
> ...



hola tanke


he tenido noticias a traves de foroelectronica.com

Y veo que eresexperto en micros motorolla hc908 con cursos y te has ofrecido a dar ayuda que tiene dudas en estos micros, y por eso te escribo.


Pues al contrario que USTED no tengo experiencia mucha en estos micros motorolla mc68hc908.

Y he llegado a un puntos de deseperacion ya que no consigo leer ni tampoco escribir ningun micro motorolla ni de esta familia ni de otras hc11 o hc12

Espero vuestra ayuda.

he intentado con todo tipo de programadores con el upa-usb nada, con el xprog-m tampoco

necesito que pines son los necesarios para poder leer el micro y podelo escribir

LLevo unos 9 meses con ellos y nada no hay forma uso estos micros en centralitas de airbag de automocion.

por favor ayuda gracias

Necesito saber como leer como programar la memoria del programador etcc

un saluudo espero poder tener noticias suyas


----------



## LordHagen (Ene 4, 2012)

javiercj dijo:


> hola jorge miguel dhios
> 
> he tenido noticias a traves de foroelectronica.com
> 
> ...



JavierCj, como estás?

Si logro entender tu mensaje, necesitas leer el contenido de un microcontrolador de Freescale? o necesitas programar un micro Freescale. 

Lo primero se hace casi imposible puesto que el micro, al detectar el modo de programación para acceder a la FLASH, procede a borrar el contenido de la misma. Ocurre con los HC08, y mayor razón los HCs08 y HCS12; esto es una cuestión de seguridad para evitar que roben el firmware grabado en la flash. 

Ahora, si necesitas programar estos micros, hay muchas opciones en el mercado, incluso para los HC08 hay una forma "DIY" que se explica en el manual del JK3. 

Aclarame primero lo que no entiendo para seguir guiándote.

Éxitos

Giovanni García


----------



## nic0man (Ene 4, 2012)

doger dijo:


> hola como están muchachos, ya logre conectar las 2 tarjetas pero surgio un problema y no he podido encontrar la solución , al conectar una tarjeta programadora de HC908 para jk1, por medio de un conversor HL340 serial-usb y utilizando como software de programación PROG08SZ, reconoce la tarjeta totalmente y permite borrar la memoria de los micro controladores que ponga pero al la hora de escribir algún dato en ellos se cierra todo y se pone una pantalla azul y reinicia mi laptob sin posibilidad de interrumpir dicha acción, si alguien le a pasado o sabe como solucionar el problema agradecería mucho porque ya le he quemado mucha cabeza ajjaja ..



Que tal doger: 

ese error es facil de superar,al programar por medio del HL340 sucede lo de la pantalla azul, por la velocidad de comunicación, lo que tiene que hacer es ingresar en las propiedades avanzadas del dispositivo por el _administrador de dispositivos_ y bajarle a la menor velocidad de comunicación....asi lo arregle yo en el mio


----------



## javiercj (Ene 5, 2012)

LordHagen dijo:


> JavierCj, como estás?
> 
> Si logro entender tu mensaje, necesitas leer el contenido de un microcontrolador de Freescale? o necesitas programar un micro Freescale.
> 
> ...



hola lordhagen (giovanni garcia)

TE explico para que sepas que es lo que quiero hacer

en centralitas de airbag, muchas de las veces hay que modificar el conteniido de la memoria donde se registra el porrazo del coche,

Y para su arreglo lo que hay que hacer es primero leer el dump de la memoria, una vez leido el contenido de la memroria, se mdifica unas lineas de codigo hexadecimal, y posteriormente ese archivo dump hay que grabarlo de nuevo en la memoria para que la centralita de airbag quede correcta.

Pues bien estas centralitas de airbag muchas de ellas llevan en vez de llevar una eeprom dee 8 patillas llevan un micro motorolla freescale tipo mc68hc08az32 o tras veces llevan mc68hc11k4 y otras veces llevan mc68hs912d60a, por decir algunos ejemplos.

Y el proceso de manipulacion  es el que te he contado, hay que acceder a la memoria eeprom del micro motorolla guardar ese archivo editarlo-modificarlo y volverlo a guardar en la memoria eeprom que lleva incorporada el micro motorolla,

Y mi problema es que con todos los programadores que e usado  no he tenido exito.

y quiero saber si me ayudais como puedo lo primero pinearlo correctamente el micro que pines son los necesarios por supuesto en cirtcuito y a partir de ahi como conectarlo al ordenador a traves de un interface (cual es el mas adecuado) para hacer el proceso que te he comentado

muchas gracias espero tu respuesta


----------



## jocor (Sep 15, 2012)

rotamel25 dijo:


> hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto y tengo un problema cuando quiero grabar un micro de freescale, el jm60 de la familia mc9s08. el problema es que cuando quiero grabarlo a traves del booth loader me salta un cartel con error.
> si alguien me puede ayur se lo voy agradecer



creo que este problema se debe a que estas utilizando un code warrior viejo o diferende del que se debe utilizar para tu programador, especialmente si estas utilizando el programador de una tarjeta demo


----------

